
Exotic, never before seen particle discovered at CERN - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-exotic-particle-cern.html
======
samizdis
Observation of structure in the $J/ψ$-pair mass spectrum:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.16957](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.16957)

